# My First Military Bike MC G519 Columbia



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2021)

Snagged this one from a Maryland auction house and a huge thanks to @Bozman for picking this up and holding until I get home. You would think a retired Army guy would make it a priority to have one of these but the right opportunity just never presented itself. Actually this may be a Marine Corp bike because it appears to start with "MC". V/r Shawn


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 23, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Snagged this one from a Maryland auction house and a huge thanks to @Bozman for picking this up and holding until I get home. You would think a retired Army guy would make it a priority to have one of these but the right opportunity just never presented itself. Actually this may be a Marine Corp bike because it appears to start with "MC". V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1435153



Excellent! Congrats!


----------



## manuel rivera (Jun 23, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Snagged this one from a Maryland auction house and a huge thanks to @Bozman for picking this up and holding until I get home. You would think a retired Army guy would make it a priority to have one of these but the right opportunity just never presented itself. Actually this may be a Marine Corp bike because it appears to start with "MC". V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1435153



Congrats!  One day I will find mine too.


----------



## blackcat (Jun 24, 2021)

Hello;
Welcome to the world of G519 and happy for you that you have found someone to secure it in the person of @Bozman   😺 
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Bozman (Jun 24, 2021)

Proud to serve my bicycle brother.  More pics as I get the hubs and serial numbers cleaned off for ya.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2021)

Bozman said:


> Proud to serve my bicycle brother.  More pics as I get the hubs and serial numbers cleaned off for ya.



Thanks Boz!  so for the record pretty much just as Adrian called it in our private conversations--MG 150012 K8 Aug '43. Looks like some god bones and I believe I should be able to get the blue house paint off. Spokes and hubs look pretty crusty though so not sure what my plan will be for those yet. V/r Shawn


----------

